# Installing 8.2 on i386 laptop: encountering DMA problems



## sossego (Dec 5, 2011)

The system fails to write to disk. The problem also occurs with trying to install NetBSD to the same machine. I've used a CD install and not an FTP(passive). Is there a command that I can pass through the fixit shell?
Also, should I check the disk integrity and by what method? My available tool is a Debian live disc.
Laptop is a Gateway M275.


----------



## dave (Dec 6, 2011)

What errors are you receiving?

Your first concern should be the health of the disk.  Boot your system with a diagnostic CD such as UBCD and test your disk with the appropriate test tool for your brand of disk.


----------



## sossego (Dec 6, 2011)

I shall do that and post the results here.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> The system fails to write to disk. The problem also occurs with trying to install NetBSD to the same machine.


That alone should tell you enough. The hard-drive probably needs replacing.


----------

